# How much brake fluid do I need for a flush ??



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Getting new pads and lines so also going to purchase some fluid online...prob some SuperBlue. Just want to know how much I need for a flush. :beer:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I typically purchase 3x the amount indicated in the manual by the manufacturer. Leaves me room for spills, screw ups, etc. I don't get close to using it all but I feel it is better to have too much then have to run out to the store mid bleed to buy some more.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

right on..i went ahead and got 3 litre's.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

The super Blue is nice for telling when all the old fluid is bled out:thumbup:


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Little Golf Mklll said:


> The super Blue is nice for telling when all the old fluid is bled out:thumbup:


+1 for always buying extra


It is pretty easy with any type of fluid, you should be able to see the difference when the old fluid is flushed out.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I've always got good clean fluid out at all 4 wheels with a liter of fluid..but I always keep an extra 500ml can (I use Audi/VW DOT4+ OEM) for top off over the two years between flushes.:thumbup:


----------

